# In My Younger Days



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2014)

*When I was in my younger days, *I weighed a few pounds less, 

I needn't hold my tummy in 
to wear a belted dress. 

But now that I am older, 
I've set my body free; 

There's comfort of elastic 
Where once my waist would be. 

Inventor of those high-heeled shoes 
My feet have not forgiven; 

I have to wear a nine now,
 But used to wear a seven. 

 And how about those pantyhose-- 
They're sized by weight, you see, 

So how come when I put them on 
The crotch is at my knee? 

I need to wear these glasses 
As the print's been getting smaller;

 And it wasn't very long ago 
I know that I was taller. 

Though my hair has turned to gray 
and my skin no longer fits, 

On the inside, I'm the same old me, 
* the outside's changed a bit.*


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

I hear ya Sea.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

Back to the Future II

What does this fax mean?
Mom. It's a joke, an office joke. It's a joke fax.


Marty, what does this fax mean?

Oh, Mom, it's a joke, an office joke. Kind of a joke fax.
- I heard you yell. - Calm down. I wasn't yelling.
Marty, I heard you yelling.
Needles and I were just joking.
Mom, Mom, Mom, calm down.

I wasn't yelling. Needles and I were just kind of joking.
Lost my job, Mom? Get out of town.


Welcome home, Jennifer.
*- I'm young! - I'm old!*

Marty! Marty!
Marty, come quick! Quick!

She encountered her older self and went into shock.
She encountered her older self...

She'll be fine.

...and went into shock, just as I predicted.
Let's get her back to 1985.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Meandered, I really liked that song. I wonder why "nothing" bothered us when we were young, and "everything" bothers us in our golden years?  :tapfoot: :dunno:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

Ina said:


> Meandered, I really liked that song. I wonder why "nothing" bothered us when we were young, and "everything" bothers us in our golden years?  :tapfoot: :dunno:


We were too busy to be bothered....plus we had all the time in the world.   We were convince-able and invincible!


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

So true! :bowknot::hair:


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2014)

My friend sent me this the other day and I laughed soo hard until I realized it's probably true ! :sorrow:


----------

